# PS3 internet browser - flash videos not working?



## badweather

Hi guys, I decided to try out the ps3 internet browser but whenever I get to a page with a flash video or flash video streaming (e.g. livestation.com) it just has an empty space. I know the ps3 internet browser isn't the best, but is there a way to resolve this? I have the latest ps3 firmware and have tried deleting history/cookies, etc.

Also, on any bbc news pages with videos, a message comes up about needing to update adobe flash to play the media, but when I click the link it says I already have the latest version (11) on this device?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

I did a bit of research for you and found this

Flash Player 10.2 on PS3 - PlayStation Forum

I am guessing that you'll have to wait until they release a new firmware with it on since there is no other way to update it.

You'll need to either use a PC in the meantime or look to see if they have a YouTube app like Xbox Live has :/

Sorry I couldn't help you further,
-Redeye


----------



## tanveerahmed2k

The ps3 web browser is complete junk, nothing runs on it nicely a bit of web browsing is ok, but i just cant tell you terrible it is for daily stuff. Even the browser on my android phone is more upto date...
Adobe have to release another flash update for it to get working its the only way ,sony dont seem bother about it.


----------



## bwsealirl

I heard there was an update kinda recently (last couple of months) but Sony should really make a greater effort to keep there browser up to date. As a supposed entertainment centre this really is a necessary feature.


----------



## Redeye3323

bwsealirl said:


> I heard there was an update kinda recently (last couple of months) but Sony should really make a greater effort to keep there browser up to date. As a supposed entertainment centre this really is a necessary feature.


At least it has a browser I suppose.

The Xbox doesn't, but it has decent apps which counteracts this for multimedia. Web Browsing isn't a must on a Console if I'm honest..


----------



## tanveerahmed2k

Web browsing would be great, we can do it on our hand held devices so I see no reason why we cant on a console.
I would prefer dedicated apps like FB, Youtube etc

I wish Sony would just get a version of Firefox, Chrome Or Opera on PS3 that would be fantastic..


----------



## Redeye3323

tanveerahmed2k said:


> Web browsing would be great, we can do it on our hand held devices so I see no reason why we cant on a console.
> I would prefer dedicated apps like FB, Youtube etc
> 
> I wish Sony would just get a version of Firefox, Chrome Or Opera on PS3 that would be fantastic..


Probably won't happen, no profit in that venture and they can say they have one already.


----------

